# Help Please



## [m]ediawow (Feb 3, 2005)

Hey guys, im new here and was just looking for some help.

Im running a 1.6 ghz dell, p4, with windows xp

and 2 cd drives, on being a cd-rw, and a dvd rom..

I took my computer into a shop, and when i got it back, in my computer theres n o discs drives!!! So i cant install anything off a disc!!

If anyone could help me that would be GREATLY appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Kboy (Feb 3, 2005)

Are you saying that the shop physically took the drives out of yur case?  Or do you mean that the computer doesn't aknowledge the drives being there?


----------



## [m]ediawow (Feb 3, 2005)

It doesnt acknowledge, at least i hope so, i mean i can eject the drive and put a disc in etc, but it doesnt read it or show up in my computer, i cant even see the disc drives in my computer. 

AND in device manager , theres a yellow exclamation mark, and when i click on it it says "Windows cannot start this hardware device because its configuration information (in the registry) is incomplete or damaged. (Code 19)"

And after i do the one step troubleshooting has, it says sorry we cant help you anymore...

thanks


----------



## Yeti (Feb 3, 2005)

Well, first off you could check the IDE cables.  Make sure there is a ribbon cable from each drive to the motherboard.  Maybe the shop forget to reconnect them.


----------



## Yeti (Feb 3, 2005)

Okay, so it is showing up on the device manager...


----------



## Kboy (Feb 3, 2005)

After making sure all the cables are firmly connected, try installing new drivers for the devices.


----------



## [m]ediawow (Feb 3, 2005)

Yeti said:
			
		

> Okay, so it is showing up on the device manager...



Yeah, but it under *Device Status*  it says 

"Windows cannot start this hardware device because its configuration information (in the registry) is incomplete or damaged. (Code 19)

Click Troubleshoot to start the troubleshooter for this device."

And ive uninstalled and reinstalled, and theres no new drivers.


----------



## Kboy (Feb 3, 2005)

hmm, i bet the drives got damaged, although it could be something different.  Talk to the people at the shop, and tell them that they messed up your stuff, if your luck they'll help you, but probly not, so you might have to get a new drive.


----------



## Yeti (Feb 3, 2005)

Unless they really screwed something up in the OS.  What did you take the computer in for?


----------



## [m]ediawow (Feb 4, 2005)

It was going in for a cleanup, to get some viruses out of there and stuff of that sort, it was just goin in for a checkup.


----------



## Praetor (Feb 5, 2005)

> AND in device manager , theres a yellow exclamation mark, and when I click on it it says "Windows cannot start this hardware device because its configuration information (in the registry) is incomplete or damaged. (Code 19)"


Ah just uninstall the device and reboot ... should redetect 



> try installing new drivers for the devices.


CD drives often dont have much in the way of new device



> Yeah, but it under Device Status it says
> "Windows cannot start this hardware device because its configuration information (in the registry) is incomplete or damaged. (Code 19)
> Click Troubleshoot to start the troubleshooter for this device."
> And ive uninstalled and reinstalled, and theres no new drivers.


1. Talk to the shop
2. Unplug one of the drives



> hmm, I bet the drives got damaged


Optical drives can take a lot of abuse ... i hope that they arent damaged


----------

